# Sensors with glasses- more likely to be mistyped as intuitive?



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

just wondering. I have glasses and I was mistyped this way for the longest time. Wondering if the impaired vision makes us rely on our intuition more or otherwise makes up come of as more intuitive. There may be no connection what so ever.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

N causes bad eye sight.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

13 others said:


> N causes bad eye sight.


lol you're joking right? I was saying the opposite.


----------



## EllieBear (Nov 8, 2012)

scorpion said:


> just wondering. I have glasses and I was mistyped this way for the longest time. Wondering if the impaired vision makes us rely on our intuition more or otherwise makes up come of as more intuitive. There may be no connection what so ever.



I have glasses, my glasses help me see properly. That's their point. So, unless your glasses aren't doing their job your eyesight should be okay....


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

EllieBear said:


> I have glasses, my glasses help me see properly. That's their point. So, unless your glasses aren't doing their job your eyesight should be okay....


they work but only to a certain extent cause i'm so blind. I guess that's another factor i didn't consider, degree of blindness.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

scorpion said:


> just wondering. I have glasses and I was mistyped this way for the longest time. Wondering if the impaired vision makes us rely on our intuition more or otherwise makes up come of as more intuitive. There may be no connection what so ever.



I am going with no connection whatsoever. It seems far too coincidental.


----------



## EllieBear (Nov 8, 2012)

scorpion said:


> they work but only to a certain extent cause i'm so blind. I guess that's another factor i didn't consider, degree of blindness.



Ah, okay, I apologise. However, I have Sensory Processing Disorder so I understand a little what it's like for your 7 sense to be out of kilter. You might like to look at this little picture. It shows how important our sense are. You've got to remember that our sense are second from the bottom - behaviour is in the top section. MBTI types behaviour, which is effected by senses.


----------



## EllieBear (Nov 8, 2012)

The picture:


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

scorpion said:


> lol you're joking right? I was saying the opposite.


Yes I was


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

All of my grandparents and my dad wear glasses and they're all sensors. So I don't usually assume someone is intuitive because of glasses.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

You know...I wouldn't be surprised if there was an unconscious association there. N = Nerd.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

nevermore said:


> You know...I wouldn't be surprised if there was an unconscious association there. N = Nerd.


lol


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

one of those weird indicator tests where you send it a picture?


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

dizzycactus said:


> one of those weird indicator tests where you send it a picture?


lol not quite.  I was thinking though that having trouble seeing, especially when you're young would cause you to rely more on your intution. also, sometimes a person is typed by appearance. See the Type by picture thread.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

i'm an intuitive with glasses that was mistyped as a sensor
i shoulda known...


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

@Raichu: editttttttttttt i just realized that is probs not something you should say to someone I've like never talked to before lol eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

scorpion said:


> @_Raichu_: editttttttttttt i just realized that is probs not something you should say to someone I've like never talked to before lol eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


WHAT?!?! WHAT DID YOU SAY?!?!?!?!??!
You're killin me. >.<


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Raichu said:


> WHAT?!?! WHAT DID YOU SAY?!?!?!?!??!
> You're killin me. >.<


heheh to the grave


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

scorpion said:


> heheh to the grave


D: Then I will be miserable to my grave!!
Pleeeeaaaaaaassssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

i have glasses, and i was actually mistyped as an S....


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I would not be surprised if someone mistook me for an INTJ or INTP just based on my appearance, with or without my glasses on.


----------

